# best plants for new 20gallon



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

I just upgraded to a 20 gallon for my beta and his 8 snail friends :-D, he was in a 10 gallon. I had some lily pads and some plant called betta plant and duckweed :roll: I dont really know what it was. Now im wondering what plants to put into my new 20. Should i want till after I do my fishless cycle? And also Is hornwort poisonous, some people are telling me it is.
Is there anything better then duckweed that doesnt care if the filter moves it as much. that would die alot when the filter moved it around.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

If you want a fast grower go for anarchis.
Rooted plants - amazon sword, java fern, anubias
Floaters: amazon frogbit is bigger than duckweed and grows pretty fast. Cabomba and hornwort are good too. I highly doubt hornwort is poisonous.
Stem plants- bacopa, money wart, rotala, water wisteria. 
There are ALOT of choices out there! I would suggest getting low lights to start with though


----------



## starrlamia (May 3, 2012)

what kind of lighting do you have?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Water Onion.


----------



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

starrlamia said:


> what kind of lighting do you have?


Im not what bulb it is. Its a florecent tube. Ill have to look


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

C.Wendettia.


----------



## Aus (Feb 3, 2012)

aemaki gave you some really good choices for beginner plants that should do well under any light (and they're fun to grow) - good idea to check out what you have, though, in case you need to replace the bulb - which you will after a year anyway, as bulbs get old and don't help the plants any more.


----------



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

Aus said:


> aemaki gave you some really good choices for beginner plants that should do well under any light (and they're fun to grow) - good idea to check out what you have, though, in case you need to replace the bulb - which you will after a year anyway, as bulbs get old and don't help the plants any more.


alright, I will replace the bulb since I bought it used, and the hood was made in 1994 so Who knows how long the bulb was in there. Any recommendations on what bulb to go get?

(my last post made no sense because i was trying to type on my phone at work LOL)


----------



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

Oh another thing, What substrate should i use for plants? DO i have to get fine gravel or will larger pebbles work?


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

A 6500k full spectrum or floral bulb. You are going I want atleast 2watts per gallon. And I'd try local home improvement stores and walmart before going to get them at a Pet store they are way overpriced there.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

Fine gravel, sand, regular gravel, soil with a sand cap, most plants do fine with Any substrait. Just remember anubias and java ferns have to be attached to rock or driftwood (or some other kind of hard decoration)


----------



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

aemaki09 said:


> Fine gravel, sand, regular gravel, soil with a sand cap, most plants do fine with Any substrait. Just remember anubias and java ferns have to be attached to rock or driftwood (or some other kind of hard decoration)


Ok thank you!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Anuibus and Java fern can be rooted as long as the rhizome is not buried.


----------



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

unitednations161 said:


> Ok thank you!


How do you attach the plant?


----------



## Kithy (Nov 21, 2012)

I put my amazon sword in a small jar and have some spare gravel in it as my tank is bare bottom still.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

You attach it with either thread or fishing line, just tie it to it, the roots will eventually grab hold


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Remember you can root them in substrate as long as the Rhozomes not Buried. Anaibus is used in Pauldriumums because it flowers.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

Another option for a 20 gallon is water sprite (which can do very well and well eventually arch when it grows to the top creating a nice spot for the betta to make nests if male.

Water Wisteria is another really good one if you don't mind trimming it back every once in a while. Honestly I wouldn't do duckweed. It's going to become a nuisance eventually. Smaller species of Anubias work but check the species before you buy so you don't end up with something that outgrows your tank. If you have a decent light there are certain Ludwegia species such as Ludwegia Repens that might be decent but they require good light (not just some incandescent set up).


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I have read Water Sprite can take over a whole tank.


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I have read Water Sprite can take over a whole tank.


It can get quite large yes with the right conditions. Course mine got the benefit of a plant oriented tank and fert doses. However it's very much worth it for what it does for your water and in my experience Betta like it for building bubble nests on. It just means every once in a while you are going to have to remove entire stems to keep it manageable.


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

aemaki09 said:


> You are going I want atleast 2watts per gallon.


JKADLJFKLSJADSF no. There is no need. Unless we all use the same bulbs, light fixtures/reflectors and same height from the substrate... that rule doesn't work, at all. I have a 2 bulb total for 48 watts T5 fixture, which outputs like 3x as much light as a T8 that has 24 watts, but I have it hanging so it isn't get all that light... A single T5 fixture that fits in the hood that is 6500k will be fine for most plants (low light), but is great for beginners. Way less to worry about.

Ludwigia, rotala, wisteria, anacharis, dwarf sag, dwarf pygmy chain sword, crypts, anubias, hygrophila corymbosa will all be fine in the T8 lighting. Just make sure that if you do get ludwigia or rotala that it is under the light.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

What kind of light do you reccomend for a 10 gallon that I want high light for?


----------



## unitednations161 (Feb 10, 2012)

Thank you all, going to pick up light and some plants now!


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

Water Wistera is great. I just bought some.


----------



## aemaki09 (Oct 23, 2012)

kfryman said:


> JKADLJFKLSJADSF no. There is no need. Unless we all use the same bulbs, light fixtures/reflectors and same height from the substrate... that rule doesn't work, at all. I have a 2 bulb total for 48 watts T5 fixture, which outputs like 3x as much light as a T8 that has 24 watts, but I have it hanging so it isn't get all that light... A single T5 fixture that fits in the hood that is 6500k will be fine for most plants (low light), but is great for beginners. Way less to worry about.
> 
> Ludwigia, rotala, wisteria, anacharis, dwarf sag, dwarf pygmy chain sword, crypts, anubias, hygrophila corymbosa will all be fine in the T8 lighting. Just make sure that if you do get ludwigia or rotala that it is under the light.


Thanks for clearing that up! I've always heard 2 watts/gallon was the general rule, but have a t-8 15watt on my 26 and the plants (and algea, ugh) in there are growing like weeds compared to 50 watts in my 10 gallon, so I was kind of confused as to how that worked.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I think the watts per gallon would work with sunlight.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Jun 26, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I think the watts per gallon would work with sunlight.


:shock: Your joking right????


----------



## Sanguinefox (Nov 29, 2011)

ChoclateBetta said:


> I think the watts per gallon would work with sunlight.


If all you want is Algae in the tank, sure thing it would work.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I use sunlight and I have no algae problem. But my plants grow fast. Even the Crypts. I have a small algae but barely.


----------

